# 10 pet rats need homes in boca raton fl



## miley01 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have baby rats that need homes, they wont be ready for 3 weeks. There moms a standard rat, and dads a dumbo rat. The babies are very adorable, and parents are docile and affectionate and love being held so babies should have the same traits mommy and daddy have. Im asking a 6 dollar rehoming fee so no one feeds them to their reptiles or what not. you can email me at [email protected] if you are interested and ill show you pics. Serious inquires only, these babies are looking for good homes!


----------



## miley01 (Jul 6, 2008)

ok so i got a pic of all the babies. here they are =)


----------

